# Best current all-round carbon clinchers? bontrager zipp



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

hey guys,

I'm in the market for some new carbon clinchers.

I do majority climbing but am after the best all-round/purpose wheel available.

I'm fairly light on the bike and don't want anything too deep dish as to avoid getting blown around.

Looking to spend around $1500-$1750 second-hand.

Here's what I've come up with so far:

Smart ENVE 3.4
Zipp 303 Firecrest
Bontrager Aeolus 5 D3
Bontrager Aeolus 3 D3
Reynolds FORTY SIX
Fulcrum Racing Zero (ALU)
Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLR (alloy)


Bontrager Race XXX Lite


Please add-on, and let me know if I've missed anything.

Which would you choose?

Cheers!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a cut/paste of a table I put together. This is sorted by weight. The tabs get screwed up but... 

Wheels	Depth	Width	weight	price	Notes
Zipp 202	32	16.25/25.4	1375	2725	
Roval CLX40	40	16.2/23	1396	2200	
ENVE 3.4	35/45	26/24 outer	1426	3045	
Reyn Forty Six	46	?	1440	2750	Lip swirl
ENVE Classic 45	45	22	1458	2730	Not Fat?
Reyn Assault	46	?	1465 
Zipp 303	45	17.25 inside	1475	2725	
Inertia iRT50C	50	?	1520	1599	
Zipp 404	58	16.25 inside	1525	2725	
ENVE Classic 65	65	22	1538	2730	Not Fat?
Easton EC 90 SL	38 1547	1800	
Bontrager 5 D3	50	27	1550	2700	
Roval CLX60	60	17.3 in/24.4 ext	1555	2200	
ENVE 6.7	60/70 1566	3045	
Giant P-SLR1	50	21	1575	1600	Al rim
Reynolds 58Aero	58	26.2	1580	2774?	
Mavic CC SLR	52 1595	2500	AL rim CF spokes
Mavic SLE	52 1620	2000	Al rim Hidden nipples
Reyn Sixty Six	66	?	1620 
Neuvation C45	45	23.5	1640	995	
Jet 4	46	23	1643	1900	Al rim
Easton EC70SL	42	20	1660	1500	Al rim
Innertia iRT i585C	58	?	1660	1699	
Jet 6 FR	60	23	1660	1900	Al rim
Easton EC90	56	22	1670	2100	
Rey 72 Aero	72	26.2	1680 
Reyn Strike	66	?	1680 
Jet 5 exp	54	23	1681	1550	Al rim


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The Enves are in a league of their own really. The braking is exceptional, and they dissipate heat faster than any other CC. The 5 year warranty is hard to argue with too. 

Have you considered buying new and going with a more reasonably priced hubset (ie White Industries T11)? That would still be over your desired price range, but not by a whole lot. With that said, spending the extra money will get you the 5 year warranty and a lifetime crash replacement which is a great investment really.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

You can't go wrong with any wide rim wheel zipp, shimano 9000, HED, enve. The handling characteristics are exceptionally better than standard 19mm rims. Any of those wheels would be great. Although I would agree with zen cyclery and go with the enve 3.4 or 45s. Have fun spending your money!


----------



## showbiz (May 18, 2012)

looigi: thanks for the table. id actually done one similar and it proves to be quite useful!

RE: ENVE - yep, im on the lookout for a set of these. they'd be in my top 2 choices at the moment, along with the 303 Firecrest.
I probably won't have the luxury of buying something like that brand new unfortunately. It's just creeping out of budget too much. I'd rather try and hold out and take a punt on some slightly used for cheaper. Would hopefully be better value.
I'm looking into the Shimano and HED range at the moment as well. A lot of the pros use them, and although sponsored and riding what they have to, they still must be of a decent top-level standard!

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Lots of climbing and descending you say?
Aluminium.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

FTR said:


> Lots of climbing and descending you say?
> Aluminium.


yeah seriously. 
Even in best case scenario were carbon clinchers brake and last perfectly well all you get over aluminum clinchers is an increased price. 

"I'm looking into the Shimano and HED range at the moment as well. A lot of the pros use them,"

You sure about that? I know some pros have used clinchers once in a blue moon but generally I don't think that's correct at all. Not that what pros use has anything to do with the price of tea.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Having owned Enve SES3.4 wheels, I've come to share the opinions of those who espouse aluminum rims. IMO, the best bang-for-the-buck clincher presently available is the Dura Ace 9000 C24. Carbon/aluminum laminate rims...with aluminum brake tracks. The high quality and reputation of Dura Ace hubs.

Due to their high cost, the Enve SES3.4 return average value for the money. I doubt anyone here can realize a real performance benefit by riding full carbon rims regardless of the brand or model. They're a lot of marketing hype as far as I'm concerned.

That said, I was once on a determined hunt for a carbon wheelset, and nothing would dissuade me from that goal, so I understand the OP's quest.

OP, if you're set on carbon wheels, then I'd recommend the Enve SES3.4 due to the benefits already mentioned above. Buy new. The 5 year warranty and crash replacement policy is hard to beat.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm also on this path. Although I acknowledge the point made about real performance benefit, and am therefore strongly ambivalent about dropping $2500+ when $1000 will do just fine. I just <strike>need</strike> want all black wheels to complement the stealth look...

My preference is in the 30-45 mm rim depth range, so I'm waffling between Enve 3.4 and Zipp 202. Really, really thinking hard about having wheelbuilder lace the Zipp 202 to Alchemy ORC UL hubs to get close to 1300 grams weight weenie wise. And there's a set of brand new 2012 Reynolds Thirty-Two about to close on ebay today calling out to me (edit - they went for $1350 just for reference purposes).

FWIW, my LBS really wants me to buy some of the Mad Fibers they have sitting around. Probably could get a great price.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I own HED Belgium rims laced to Alchemy hubs (Campagnolo cassette carrier). Love that wheelset. I'm building a Dura Ace equipped bike, and I'm strongly considering ordering a new rear wheel built with HED Belgium rim and the new Alchemy ORC hub when it's available.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Aluminum rim aero? From my table above, the lightest is the new...

Giant P-SLR1 50mm deep 21mm wide 1575gm $1600 Al rim


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

carlislegeorge said:


> FWIW, my LBS really wants me to buy some of the Mad Fibers they have sitting around. Probably could get a great price.


Well if the only riding you plan on doing is crits then get them.
I have a set and that is all I use mine for.
Might also use them in a road race IF the conditions are not windy and the road surface is smooth.
Great wheels but by no means are they an all-rounder.


----------



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

*Take a look at Williams or Boyds*

You could get either wheelset new in your price range. Boyd just came out with new rim designs - wider and deeper as well as improved hubs. Lots of good feedback on both these wheelsets.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

FTR said:


> Well if the only riding you plan on doing is crits then get them.
> I have a set and that is all I use mine for.
> Might also use them in a road race IF the conditions are not windy and the road surface is smooth.
> Great wheels but by no means are they an all-rounder.


That's why I'm not going for them.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

carlislegeorge said:


> That's why I'm not going for them.


Yep, not having a go at you, just giving you feedback.


----------

